# Sigma Macro Lens Lineup! (New Lens!)



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all.
As some of you know, I have ordered a Sigma 180mm F/3.5D EX APO HSM IF.  It just came in and can I say...holy cow!  This lens is *massive*!! It's an absolutely beautiful lens.  This leaves me with the Sigma 50mm F/2.8, 105mm F/2.8, and 180mm F/3.5.  

Comparison photos of the lenses and their optics will be up shortly. :thumbsup:
:mrgreen:
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some pix:
















For size comparison: 180, 105, 50





180, 105, 50, Nikon 50mm F/1.8D





50mm MFD:





105mm MFD:





180mm MFD:





50mm





105mm 





180mm





All in all, I definately think the 180/3.5 is a very, very impressive lens at impression.  All of the comparison shots look relatively similar, with the 180 seeming to have a tad better color rendition.  These shots were _very_ non-scientific, though.  I will have a chance to go out and play with it in a bit, once it thaws a bit.

Mark


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2011)

Phew it looks longer than I thought it would be (though I think someone is playing with wide angles and perspective to compensate a little ). But joking aside it looks more sparkly and noticably longer than my 150mm. Out of interest though how much space to you have at 1:1 if you fit the lens hood?


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha, I was worried about the wide angle..but they were taken at 18 and 20mm..shouldn't be too much perspective distortion :blushing:. I will get a photo of it with the hood on in a few seconds..please stand by.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay..took this with my crappy Olympus (this particular model..not the brand) camera. I just used my kitchen floor this time. 






Mark

EDIT: I thought the same thing.  The lens _IS *VERY *_sparkly!  I thought it was just me..that I didnt have an EX lens this size, so I never noticed..but maybe it is immensely sparkly..


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmm check the lens mount and other, lesser seen parts of the lens and see if it says anywhere on it "Special Twilight Edition"  

But your hoot and lens shot looks like you've got loads of space for a 1:1 shot with the hood attached (I wasn't quite sure from the shots how much room you would get because the hood looks very long indeed).


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

I was also surprised at how massive the hood is!  It feels a tad brittle because it's so big..but Im sure its not. And oh yeah.  7ish inches is much better than the 4ish I was getting with the 105.  Put that together with no terrifying moving parts and bone-chilling roars of the focusing, critters should have no initiative to go anywhere fast when I come along. 

Mark


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2011)

I just compared my 150mm which gets me around just over 5 1/2 inches with the hood attached when at 1:1 which is a more significan't difference to your 7inches than I thought one would get with only a 30mm difference in focal length.

Also I can confirm you do have a very very sparkly lens there - same EX coating as my 150mm and 70mm it should be much more matt and less sparkle (even when taken with direct flash for maximum flashyness effect ). I wonder if they've just done something different with the mix for the 180mm


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought the MFD on the 180 would be farther at 1:1 than 12", especially since the 105 MFD is about that.


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

That 12" for the 105mm is from the sensor in the camera..not the front of the lens.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

@overread..the MFD for the 150mm is something like 15".  The 180mm is 18.5"..so I may be about .5" off.  Ill have to zoom in and make sure the lens was at 1:1 and not 1:1.2.

Mark


----------



## Destin (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah that is ALOT more sparkly than my sigma 70-200mm EX lens haha


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

After a bit of the snow melted and the winds calmed down..I took the lens out for a little test drive. This is a fantastic lens. I want to take back the comment that no macro lenses can be called "fast" as far as focusing goes. This lens is _fast._ I'd almost say faster and more accurate than my 80-200/2.8D. Ultra quiet too. 

It takes beautiful photos! Super sharp, even at ISO500. *SUPER* accurate focusing..as you will see with the test shots. Without further adieu, here they are:

This was shot straight through a lilac bush.  Sticks and twigs everywhere..as you can kind of tell on her face.  I will take a photo later to show you all the conditions these birds were in.










My favorite of the set:





It's almost hard to believe that the lens got focus on this bird. There were litterally hundreds of sticks between he and I..almost like shooting in a haystack. Super accurate! 





I am in love. .

Mark


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2011)

My 180/3.5 is also oddly sparkly as well...it might be the height of sparkly in a lens finish!


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder if this sparkly gives it a bonus? I've never felt that my 150mm was a snappy focuser and always assumed that it and the 180mm offered up similar performance in that regard. That or my 70-200mm L has spoilt me on the concept of AF speeds. 

Either way it looks like you got a good one and that you're getting some great results with it - now lets see its macro side shine


----------



## Markw (Jan 28, 2011)

_EVERYTHING_ is snow-covered here!  I will try to get out today and get some good macros. 

Mark


----------

